# Sherwin Williams Tile Clad



## DixieDawg2shot (Aug 25, 2015)

Has anyone ever used this for the bottom of their boat or know someone who has? Any insight or suggestions would be appreciated. The guy I bought my Go Devil from mentioned it and I think im going to try it. For those that are wondering it is an epoxy you roll on the bottom of your boat to slick it up. Best I can tell it is the same concept as Gator Glide but half the price and marketed as more of a universal product than to boats specifically.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 25, 2015)

Heard of lineX but not this.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 25, 2015)

I can't speak for that product but with gator glide you better not unhook that boat until it is in the water!! There are videos of guys pushing 18ft. Boats around on trailers with 2 fingers. Let me know what you come up with. You may also want to post this on MMT. There are more guys running the boats on there and you may be more likely to get your question answered.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm not finding much on the Internet about people putting it on the bottom of boats at all, hints here and there.  Although it does list "marine applications" as one of its uses. I'm going to go forward with this this idea anyway because the guys who told me about it really knows his stuff. I'll post what I find out.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 25, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Heard of lineX but not this.



He is talking about the bottom of the boat,  not the inside.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 25, 2015)

QUOTE=Woodsedgefarm;9673007]He is talking about the bottom of the boat,  not the inside.[/QUOTE]I was talking about the bottom. I have seen it sprayed inside and out. The line x will be slick as the back of my truck bed and can be sprayed olive drab, gray for open water or Camo. It will protect the boat as well as making it slick. It does a very go job of protecting an aluminum boat from the salt water attack. You fresh water hunters got to think out of the box. But being from South Carolina I am surprised you have not seen this before.CB


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 25, 2015)

It does cost a bit but it works. My buddy owns LineX of Savannah and he will spray anything


----------



## Coopersdad0614 (Aug 27, 2015)

I work for Sherwin my friend and that's not a wise choice. Tile clad is a two part system I sell for interior walls on schools and industrial spaces. It is not made to go on the bottom of a boat and a kit will cost you a hundred dollars or more. There are products other companies make for less money. That will work better.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 27, 2015)

Coopersdad0614 said:


> I work for Sherwin my friend and that's not a wise choice. Tile clad is a two part system I sell for interior walls on schools and industrial spaces. It is not made to go on the bottom of a boat and a kit will cost you a hundred dollars or more. There are products other companies make for less money. That will work better.



Well there is your answer.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm not sure of the tile clad .... But the products wether it's gator glide or frog spit or slick trick there all two parts and will be in the hundreds of dollors to do the bottom of ur boat ... But it works but like Rnelson said earlier don't unhook until over water ... On a steep ramp my boy has to hook boat as I drive up or I'll slide back


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Aug 27, 2015)

Coopersdad0614 said:


> I work for Sherwin my friend and that's not a wise choice. Tile clad is a two part system I sell for interior walls on schools and industrial spaces. It is not made to go on the bottom of a boat and a kit will cost you a hundred dollars or more. There are products other companies make for less money. That will work better.



Yeah thanks. I went by a store today and got set straight. Apparently I got some bad information. I just ordered a half gallon of gator glide G4.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 28, 2015)

DixieDawg you will be happy with ur choice


----------



## jritchey65 (Aug 28, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> It does cost a bit but it works. My buddy owns LineX of Savannah and he will spray anything



Wonder if that would be a good solution to a "leaky" rivet situation?


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 28, 2015)

jritchey65 said:


> Wonder if that would be a good solution to a "leaky" rivet situation?



I tried it on an old john boat one time and it did not work. I had coats on the inside and out.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 28, 2015)

Back in the old days we would glass the bottom of a leaky Jon boat. Bass pro had some stuff that you melted with a propane torch that worked ok but best Thing to do is replace the rivet or rivets that leak.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Aug 28, 2015)

I didn't want to start a new thread but for anyone reading this is wma permit federal or do you have to buy one for each state you hunt in?


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 29, 2015)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread but for anyone reading this is wma permit federal or do you have to buy one for each state you hunt in?


Each state.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 29, 2015)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread but for anyone reading this is wma permit federal or do you have to buy one for each state you hunt in?



Also the waterfowl permit is each state.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> It does cost a bit but it works. My buddy owns LineX of Savannah and he will spray anything





Anything ???


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anything ???


With in reason


----------



## strutlife (Aug 30, 2015)

Like others have mentioned, DO NOT unhook boat to load or unload unless it is in the water. Your boat will make close friends with the boat ramp.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 5, 2015)

strutlife said:


> Like others have mentioned, DO NOT unhook boat to load or unload unless it is in the water. Your boat will make close friends with the boat ramp.


Something tells me you forgot and you have done this before


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Sep 5, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I tried it on an old john boat one time and it did not work. I had coats on the inside and out.



Leakey rivet is best to rebuck solid rivet or take it out, and replace with a new one (pop or solid depending on if its structural or not) gobbered up in 5200. And/or seal the the inside the a product called Gluvit.


----------

